# CPC-A in Central Georgia looking for entry level position



## dtoftee (Jan 21, 2009)

Deborah Toftee  
                                                                                104 Ruben Road 
                                                                                Byron, GA 31008
                                                                                478-956-0639 
                                                                               Cell 478-396-1613
jdtoftee@windstream.net

Objective
CPC-A with 5+ years in the medical field desiring to apply my skills in the medical field primarily billing and coding.


Qualifications
	Member AAPC
	CPC-A Credentials from the AAPC
	5 years Medical Office Experience
	9 years experience running own business
	9 years experience managing office, including collections, tax prep,  sorting leads
	9 years experience in sales & presentation of Fire Safety equipment
	Great customer relation, people & management skills
	Computer experience in Windows, Works, Word, Excel, Office, Outlook, Microsoft Money, Ahlta,CHCS, DEERS, and Century Physician

Education
2008 Macon State College Health Information Technology (Currently Enrolled)
2006 U.S. Career Institute Medical Claims And Billing Specialist Course (540 class hours)
Course covered Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology, Pharmacology, Healthcare Reimbursement, ICD-9-CM coding, CPT coding and much more.
1993 Graduated from University of Grand Forks Dietary Managers Program, Grand Forks, ND

Relevant Experience
July 2007-Present – Proxy Personnel (RAFB) GA
Administrative Assistant - Registration and verification of benefits, patient check in, filing and ordering of patient records for the current days appointments. Customer service and other various duties as directed by supervisors. Medical records sorting, filing and release of information. Experience with CHCS, Ahlta, DEERS and PIMR.

Feb 2007-July 2007- Aarons Sales and Lease, Perry, GA
Sales Manager - Manage all sales staff and delivery drivers, physical inventory and ordering weekly, sales and merchandising of the showroom. Collection of delinquent accounts, coordinate and perform marketing tasks.

May 2006-Jan 2007- Medical Management Services, Macon, GA 
Supervisor -New Patient Rep, Insurance Verification & Predetermination Department - Prepare track and follow up on all predeterminations, schedule all new patient appointments for two vascular surgeons as well as verify all insurance benefits. Perform other various tasks as needed. Secondary claims billing and EOB review.

2006- Curves, Warner Robins, GA
Fitness Trainer Train women in fitness and nutrition, customer service, sales.

2005- Bozard Ford, St. Augustine, FL 
Administrative Assistant- File Insurance claims and disputes, customer service, various filing duties, estimating claims.

2004- Greg's Car Center, Crystal River, FL
Receptionist Customer service issues, Insurance claims and disputes, various filing duties, accounts receivable.

1995 to 2004- MasterGuard Distributor, Benson, MN 
Co-Owner  Direct sales of fire alarm systems, [daily office operations, customer relations, collections, accounts payable & receivable, tax preparation,] data entry, filing, bookkeeping, manage day to day operation of 10 station telemarketing office.

1992 to 1995 Beverly Enterprises, Wabasso & Benson, MN
Dietary Manager  Manage Staff of 12-15 Cooks & Dietary aides, do patient care plans and coordinate with other department heads, order food and supplies, prepare work schedules.

1991-1992 Jimmy's Pizza, Benson, MN
Assistant Manager Manage staff of 8-12 people, order supplies, open & close business daily, scheduling.



References

Dale Ruschy
Business Associate/Former Regional Director
507-920-8345

Carrie Kepner
Business Associate
320-444-0195

Roslind Hodges
Co-Worker
478-501-0162

Jane Johnston	
Former Landlord
478-825-8902


----------

